# help me find a 'self supporting bowl' plz



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

is there like a self supporting bowl that u don't have to do anything but it still lives ?i wanna get one 

thanks for your replies
budd


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: help me find this plz*

First thing that comes to mind is an Eco Sphere. It contains Hawaiian shrimp, some algae, and wood. Around a 2 year life span.









-John N.


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

yaa that's the exact thing i was looking for thanks 

budd


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I had one of those things...it lasted over 5 years until my cleaning woman knocked it over and broke it. The one last shrimp that was in it lived for a few more months in a bowl...poor guy he probably would still be kickin if he were in his sphere.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not sure about this......I heard from a different thread here that those shrimp slowly starve to death of the period of about three years. Poor shrimp!


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

yes those shrimps are very hardy and will slowly starve to death. they are fairly easy to keep in just a small desk top tank.

they would do fine with you just topping up the water every once in a while and a bit of food every couple of days.


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

oh maybe i'll get idk still thinking


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i saw that exact thing at brookstone like when i was 7 or 8? i loved nature and liked the idea of having something like that. it used to be 50 dollars for a sphere i think. i also remember there being a warranty on it for up to 5 or 10 years, forgot which. recently ive been to brookstone again and still saw it there at the same place. i took it in my hand and just felt how fragile and thin the glass was. Seeing it the first time i did not notice how thin the glass really was cuz i was so young.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I owned 2 such globes years ago.
despite the slick marketing, they are not truly sustaining.
everything dies after 4-6 Months, 
and you then send it back for more money so they can "recharge" it.
that's why they have much more of a hardscape then they did years ago.
so when everything dies, at least you get gravel and sticks left over to admire,
and the dead debris mixes down into the gravel, instead of being stuck
in a soup on the bottom of the globe back when it was gravel'less.


----------

